# West Of England Tumblers



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all i have now got 4 west of england tumblers, i will be adding pic`s soon of my bird`s. here is a pic of a west of england so you all know what they look like. This is not my bird just a pic i found on line   They come in all kids of colours, and are very good flyers too i did keep this breed many years ago.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are very beautiful pigeons 
I love Westies.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The WOE's are very pretty birds, indeed! I have a self black WOE named Darth Vader who is quite the handsome fellow .. just ask him .. he'll tell you  

I'll look forward to pictures of your new birds, Paul.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two self black hens in need of mates. Does Darth Vader have any single friends? Haha


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have two self black hens in need of mates. Does Darth Vader have any single friends? Haha


Actually, Darth's lady is a feral blue check that I call Stinky .. her "real" name is Catherine the Great .. it's a long and very old story that is probably here in the archives somewhere 

We often get fancy pigeons, WOE's included, on 911 Pigeon Alert that need homes. Usually those end up getting posted here in the Adoption Forum, so watch the forum and see what comes through.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, I'll keep an eye out then.
I would rather adopt a little pigeon who needs a home first, before I'd go and buy ones that already have good homes. I like adopting birds, it makes me feel like I've made a difference in its life...which makes the bond even stronger


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Some beautiful new additions you have, Paul. We're waiting for pics!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one strikingly handsome bird! It amazes me the beautiful types of pigeons out there, I wish I had the deluxe coffeetable book of pigeon breeds! So amazing!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Roxy said:


> That is one strikingly handsome bird! It amazes me the beautiful types of pigeons out there, I wish I had the deluxe coffeetable book of pigeon breeds! So amazing!!


You should get The Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds, by Wendell Levi. It's a big thick book of so many different looking breeds...it's hard to believe they all came from Rock Doves!  
There are some beautiful as well as funky looking pigeons out there....


----------

